# Cycle messed up after failed icsi - any advice?



## Ditzygirl (Jun 8, 2016)

I had a failed icsi cycle in August and started bleeding before my OTD. After that bleed I had a normal cycle (38 days). My next period after that lasted for 2 weeks (which is really unusual for me) and I'm now on day 43 of this cycle, no af in sight!! I have peed on a stick just to check!!!

Has anyone else experienced a totally messed up cycle after icsi? I'm due to start next cycle in Jan, but my irregular cycle is messing everything up so I don't know what that means for starting the new cycle. xxx


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes unfortunately it's quite common. My last cycle was 59 days whereas I'm usually 29 days regular. Some people just over respond to the drugs I think and it takes the ovaries a while to get back to normal. I've done 3 cycles and they've been 6 months apart because of the time it takes for me to recover.


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Ditzygirl 

After my second OE IVF, I did have regular periods, but I didn't ovulate for 3 months so things weren't 'normal'. I was feeling desperate, as had to wee on the dreaded OPK sticks as we were going for a natural cycle FET. My clinic at the time did say that they recommend 3 months between cycles as it can take that long for things to get back to normal.

Hope it happens soon for you


----------



## Ditzygirl (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks for your responses. Reassuring to know it's not just me. xxx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Ditzy as the others have said don't worry, it's perfectly normal for some people and something I've experienced in the past. Mine usually take two or three cycles to get back to normal x


----------

